# Fox25 Malden ban on Sirens



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw this on Fox25. Worth taking a look.

Silent sirens causing problems in Malden


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

A so so story with the typical Mike Beaudet crap.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

The siren aspect of this is ludacris, however Mike Beaudet for some reason is getting a little old.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

That bylaw is just asking for law suits. That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever heard of. If you dont want to hear sirens day and night move out of the city.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I know how to reduce sirens. Stop sending fire trucks on EVERY medical call. That way you don't get the constant flow of sirens that make a small town sound like Mattapan.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

topcop14 said:


> That bylaw is just asking for law suits. That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever heard of. If you dont want to hear sirens day and night move out of the city.


But the heroes have fresh kitty litter to spread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought this policy was the dumbest thing when they started it. The city should be more worried about why the police & fire are always responding to emergencies. It is because of the typical democRat policies and the coddling of the cry baby sissies now called modern man.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

You don't want to hears sirens ? Then stop calling police or fire. Move back to Newton shit ball


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Another Chief Jack Ass running another Massachusetts Police Department...:up:


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

+1


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I love it!! She's sitting there during the interview with her left arm in a sling- which implies that she has diminished strength, mobility, and pain in her left arm. She confirms this verbally.

Yet if you watch the Fox video, at 1:44 in the video she's walking quite nimbly down the courthouse stairs While carrying books in her left arm and not wearing a sling!!


What's up with that?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

i'll deploy my avatar. That should do it


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Gotta love the look on the chief's face when the red rocket glory boys rolled by.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sirens should be used at the officer's discretion. End of story.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Trifecta said:


> i'll deploy my avatar. That should do it


:L:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Sirens should be used at the officer's discretion. End of story.


I bet if it was a cruiser, he would have called him out on it over the radio...


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

I think this is a stupid policy and it should be up to the officers when to use their siren. But at the same time I think movies and TV shows have made people believe that everytime we get a call we go to warp speed with lights and siren on. When working the desk I have taken several phone calls where the caller asked us not to use our sirens when we responded to their call as if they expected us to come skidding sideways up to their front door with our sirens blasting.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Liability. You activate your emergency equipment. That is Lights and Siren. It should be up to the officer when to shut them down.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking.... Who is going to enforce this bylaw?. Please oh Please swear me in so I can gig the FD. Hey Hero Pay or Appeal


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I've heard of some dumb local ordinances, and that one is right up there. 

I'll turn on my damn siren whenever I feel like it, because I'd much rather wake someone up or disturb their TV movie than get t-boned at an intersection by some clueless lemming chatting on their cell phone.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

mtc said:


> I just love how the asshat drones on and on about all the people coming forward to tell the "I didn't see any lights or sirens and he just SCREWED through the red light"...
> 
> Yeah, cuz cited lemmings _ALWAYS_ tell the truth!


I agree they did harp on the other drivers claiming there was no lights and siren on just prior to the crashes. I have had many close calls because some idiot was not paying attention when I had lights and siren on. If they are not paying attention to begin with, then they are not going to hear a siren or see lights.

Shouldn't this topic be in another section, like Police News or Municipal Police?


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

As someone who lived in Malden for a couple of years, I really can't see the need for this ordinance- you only really see/hear a lot of sirens when on the main drags, and then, it's to be expected on any busy, central street...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Trifecta said:


> I was thinking.... Who is going to enforce this bylaw?. Please oh Please swear me in so I can gig the FD. Hey Hero Pay or Appeal


Good point. Is it a by law or a PD policy? If its a bylaw then who is going to gig who? If its a policy then where the hell is the union on the safety of its officers?

Just plain stupid. I'll be making it a point to blast my sirien in Malden every chance I get.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I never though about the union aspect of this. Greive it!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is the solution, no siren, drive at the normal speed of traffic. Then let the same folks who don't want the siren wonder why it took so long to get there.
The driver of the (ambulance, cruiser, fire truck) is ultimately reponsible for their own actions, no one can make me drive fast, thorugh red lights, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

firefighter39 said:


> Here is the solution, no siren, drive at the normal speed of traffic. Then let the same folks who don't want the siren wonder why it took so long to get there.
> The driver of the (ambulance, cruiser, fire truck) is ultimately reponsible for their own actions, no one can make me drive fast, thorugh red lights, etc.


How many people are you willing to sacrifice in order to prove your point? How many women who get beaten to a pulp by their boyfriends/husbands? How many people who are terrorized because someone is breaking into their house while they're home? All while we're driving the normal speed of traffic.

Here's a better solution; turn the damn sirens on.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I bet if the Chief needed help (who more then likely probably doesn't even live in Malden) he would complain, I couldn't hear the sirens! I thought you would never get here!

Where is the Malden Police Union on this?

Maybe this old bag of bones police chief will go away and get a job at the mall in the siren less security vehicles.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The story pretends to attack the ordinance, and only foucuses on the PD. Particularly notable are the reports where the officers actually reported they had a siren on, but Beaudet questions whether they were even truthful. And the video of the crusier driving by? Sounded like a siren to me. 

Anyways, bad ordinance and policy, but the lights and siren never prevent 100% of accidents anyways. Still, they should be used at the officer's descretion, and not handcuffed by any policy.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I wonder how many cops were so paranoid to use the siren because of the chief, that they even used the siren at all.

Imagine going to a serious call and being paranoid about hitting that switch. Talk about a distraction.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Didn't hear sirens...turn your music down or take the phone off your ear


I can only remember one instance in the last few years where witnesses stepped up saying the douchebag that t-boned a cruiser had his music blasting and the cruiser did have his siren on. With everyone too busy on the phone, texting or blasting their music, nobody has a fucking clue when they get behind the wheel.

I won't jeopardize my safety because someone cannot tolerate being woken up for all of 5 seconds in the middle of the night. They act like the siren is on as long as the engine is running. Suck it up bitches or feel free to move to Podunk, MA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

resqjyw0 said:


> I won't jeopardize my safety because someone cannot tolerate being woken up for all of 5 seconds in the middle of the night. They act like the siren is on as long as the engine is running. Suck it up bitches or feel free to move to Podunk, MA.


When I worked midnights, I didn't drive down residential streets at 4am with the siren blaring. However, the Malden ordinance restricts use after 9pm, which is asinine.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> However, the Malden ordinance restricts use after 9pm, which is asinine.


Especially when the bars get out after last call at 1 or 2 AM and everyone is stubbling all over the place.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> When I worked midnights, I didn't drive down residential streets at 4am with the siren blaring.


Yes, sir. I doubt there is a need for a siren at that time.

My guess, it was to accommodate the elderly that go to bed at 9pm.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a connection with Malden PD. Maybe we can get a first hand outlook on this story


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Especially when the bars get out after last call at 1 or 2 AM and everyone is stubbling all over the place.


cop about hits drunk lol- Video


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> How many people are you willing to sacrifice in order to prove your point? How many women who get beaten to a pulp by their boyfriends/husbands? How many people who are terrorized because someone is breaking into their house while they're home? All while we're driving the normal speed of traffic.
> 
> Here's a better solution; turn the damn sirens on.


I agree with you 100% - what I was trying to say was that if disciplpinary action or criminal complaints were going to be filed for breaking the town by law then I would have no choice but to drive with the flow of trafic if I was not allowed to use the siren.

I don't even know how this could be enforced as a by-law since use of the siren should be the drivers discression.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe City Hall should worry about their Glory Hole in the lobby before they worry about the siren's bothering the residents.


----------

